# Maxspect Gyre vs Ecotech MP pumps



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey all,
Thought I would move this discussion to its own thread, and add a few comments about what I see as the differences between the gyre and the mp.

If anyone wants to add their comments about anything gyre or MP related, please Post here.

We ran MP pumps on our tanks from the day we set them up, and switched everything to gyres when they were introduced last fall. At one time we had 3 MP 40s and an MP 10 on our 175 gallon tank, and 2 x MP 10 on the 30 cube.

Pros for the MP pumps.
-excellent flow, can be placed where ever you want
- great programmability, we used the Reef Link and had all the pumps on the module, so we could play with the programming though the iPad app. Options for night modes meant the pump could be programmed once and left without having to turn it to a different program at night or in the morning
-no cords in the tank

Cons on the MP pumps
- noisy, the vibration was irritating (this may be dealt with on the new quiet drive series, I don't know)
- if bumped, would fall off the tank
- looked like giant blisters on the side of the tanks (we had 6 in total)
-would sometimes loose their programming and would have to be reset, customer service at Ecotech was a train wreck and we never got any help, so we would just un plug and plug back in, and it generally worked
-flow rate at the pump was a jet stream but dies off quickly, so if you were trying to get a flow pattern across a larger tank it would have to be turned up high, and then would be too high for any corals to be close to the pump.
-could not be placed close to the water line or it would form a vortex and pull air into the pump

Pros for the gyre
-no big wart on the outside of the glass, just a flat magnet
-quieter operation
-wide flow pattern 
-appears to move more water in a gentler manner than an MP 40, so no hard jet stream at the pump
-less power consumption (using 2 gyres vs 6 MP pumps on the tanks now)
-different cages for the rotors allow you to vary the flow pattern to create different types of gyre streams
-can be placed within 1" of the surface of the water

Cons on the gyre
-no programming to allow for variation in the day, ie no night time mode, unless you manually change the pump to one of its four settings
-cord in the tank may interfere with screen or lid
-flow pattern seems to create a dead spot in the middle of the tank

When we first put the gyre on our 60" x 24" x 30" high tank, we had replaced 4 MP pumps with 1 gyre. I don't know if we were being optimistic or had bought the concept that the gyre had a more circular flow pattern and that 1 gyre would replace 4 pumps. I still believe that the gyre has a broader and longer flow pattern, but now, 6 months later, I think we need to supplement the middle of the tank with another pump.

For sure we had to rearrange some corals, however a 30" tall tank is a lot of height or just 1 pump. Plus at 5' long, I have the pump programmed to run at 75% of its maximum speed which is fine, but needed to move a few pieces from right in front of the pump.

We have had 2 warranty issues on the gyre pumps.
1. Cord cover on the original 150 disintegrated, a known problem, motor and cord replaced, all good.
2. Controller on the 130 did not work in gyre mode. Retailer put us in touch with Distribupet, new controller sent out, issue resolved.
Neither issue cost us anything to fix, and new parts were sent out within a week of contacting distributor. I would say customer service on the gyre was excellent.

For those of you who have cleaned a pump, you will know how fussy some of these are to take apart and clean. The MP has fewer moving parts and it's just the impeller that requires attention to make sure you don't bend the shaft.
On the gyre pumps, cleaning is a bit more involved, and there are several areas where you must be careful. Between the shaft, bearings, ceramic bushings and getting the cages back on properly, if you are not mechanically inclined, or have little patience for small moving parts DON'T get a gyre. Everything has to go back together perfectly or it will not work properly.

All in all, I give the gyre 2 thumbs up. My original expectation that I could replace 4 pumps with 1 gyre has been tempered and I will probably pick up an additional gyre for the big tank. On the cube, it is perfect. I really have no issues on the cube with the gyre at all.

I am looking forward to when Maxspect comes out with programming because that is a lack that needs to be addressed. (Which we understand is happening)

If anyone has additional thoughts on either pump style, feel free to add your comments.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

How was is on your 30 gallon cube?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Im using both 2 mp10's and a gyre 130. After trying out both I wouldnt run them seperately. I use them all at the same time in my 50g. 
My one con for the gyre is when running in alternating gyre the reverse direction is not nearly as strong as the forward motion. But thats where the vortechs come in to help


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am the same, use an MP40 ans a Gyre 150. Once they get the Apex figured out I might switch to 2x150 Gyres. 
For now, at night I manually switch it to Alternate mode. 40% forward and %100 reverse switching every 20 Minute.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

ruckuss said:


> How was is on your 30 gallon cube?


Really good. The flow pattern in a 30 cube covers the entire tank. I use the 130 gyre, which is the small one.

The only thing that was a little tricky switching over was a group of clove polyps that were right in the flow path of the new gyre. They're in the process of moving themselves, so it's fine.

I use the gyres horizontally, but then can be mounted vertically and the magnet that goes on the outside of the tank I have been told is waterproof, so you could presumably mount the gyre off of an overflow and not see the magnet at all.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Any other users have comments? Thinking if I should go for them.. but, a little reluctant to spend the cash from problems I have been reading online.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

There are numerous threads on RC which I follow. Haven't seen many complaints or problems reported at all. I am very happy with mine and the service I have received from Incredible Aquarium where I bought it from. (Unsolicited mount upgrage for free).


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I am considering this for my new build and have also been reading many threads were so far the positives out-weigh the negatives.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> There are numerous threads on RC which I follow. Haven't seen many complaints or problems reported at all. I am very happy with mine and the service I have received from Incredible Aquarium where I bought it from. (Unsolicited mount upgrage for free).


This time I completely disagree with you in general (it has noting to do with IA).

Service is always good when you purchase, but you can just the service only when you have problems with the purchased goods. That's when all dirt pops up

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Marz said:


> I am considering this for my new build and have also been reading many threads were so far the positives out-weigh the negatives.


Ive read many threads in all forums about vortechs messing up, korallia, jebao, and tunze. Pretty much every make you can find some problems with at some point. That said I love my gyre, and it performs amazing. I wouldnt set up another tank without one after how I've seen it perform.


----------

